# Have you ever walked out of class?



## J.T. (Jan 9, 2009)

*Have you ever walked out of class because of your anxiety? *

I did. Just yesterday. I'm taking a required public speaking class, and it's very demanding. We have to speak at almost every class, we can't use notes, we have to do impromptus (speeches without any preparation), and students critique us in front of the entire class.

I don't think I'm going to be able to finish this class. It sucks because this is basically the only class I have to complete to obtain a B.S. in Business - Accounting Concentration, and I have a very high GPA.

Oh well, I guess I'll just have to stick with blue collar work. Right now I work for UPS and they actually care about things other than just being ridiculously outgoing, extroverted, charismatics, and confident. They actually appreciate hard work.


----------



## Caryn (Feb 11, 2012)

Well..i did once during the intro session..i jus didn't know what to say about myself :roll


----------



## Reverie18 (Feb 17, 2012)

yup!
there was an English speech coming up after recess break, and i was so desperate to avoid speaking in front of everyone that as soon as recess started, i left the school grounds and walked 11km/6.8miles home. 

i had to do the speech a later day of course. haha.


----------



## Reverie18 (Feb 17, 2012)

oh, i was in high school when this happened.. not college.. 
sorry if its not relevant!


----------



## adamac (Feb 1, 2012)

The question would depend on the type of class, if your in a lecture lets say with like 100 people I'd feel pretty anxious and nervous just standing up in the middle of it and walking out lol - all those eyes staring at me.


----------



## anvp (Jan 31, 2012)

I walked out once, but only because I couldn't take listening to this horrible woman anymore. She kept piping up with personal stories that she thought related to the class, and she had the worst nasally voice. She always wasted so much class time and the teacher was to polite to shut her up!


----------



## MeMe89 (Jun 25, 2009)

I did yesterday. The teacher was embarrassing me so I avoided the awkwardness by walking out.


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeah, not all because of SA also because I was mad. This girl use to bully me all the time and I could not take it anymore and finally went off on her. Then left.


----------



## aanner (Jun 20, 2011)

no but I've wanted to do many times. I've literally been 5 seconds away from walking out of a class for various anxious reasons, about a dozen times. I never do though


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

I've walked out of a Physio Lab more than once. I would only walk out when the lab assigned that day gets too personal for my taste. I regretted it because my lab group was getting annoyed by it so they forced me to stay for a lab that required me to be subjected to various embarrassing tests. Worst day ever! I felt like a lab monkey! One of the tests was for me to sit in a chair while I submerged my right hand in ice cold water while they all had to observe a different part of me (eyes, ears, skin, breathing rate, temperature etc). I just felt so awkward sitting there while they all were closely observing me. Guuuh.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

Not because of my anxiety - I just did so once because I was bored and the prof had his back turned.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

I've walked out of classes a few times... Mostly when I'm in a bad mood and I can't be bothered putting up with the people in my class.


----------



## george480 (Aug 5, 2010)

I have walked out of class twice - once when we were about to do group work, and the other time was because the air conditioner was set too low and I was cold.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm sorry you're feeling overwhelmed. Have you gone to speak to a school counselor? 

I walked right out of my intro to linguistics tutorial, and I didn't return for the whole semester. My anxiety was too high at the time for me to take classes with tutorials, but four years later, I was able to attend tutorials and even do well in them. Sometimes it's just a matter of taking small steps--the class you're in now could just be too big a step, but don't write off your education completely.


----------



## Layla (Feb 24, 2012)

I walked out of a lecture, while sitting there I just decided I needed a break from this, not after the lecture, but right now, so off I went, it wasn't too packed, but the people there were wondering wtf I was doing.


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh definitely. Many, many times. Fortunately my lectures are large enough that few people likely noticed. 

I'm sorry that one class is standing in the way of your degree. I kinda know the feeling. Can you talk to a counsellor and see if there are options/ways around this? Surely you're not the first to experience this at your school and it'd be pretty sad if they let a good student go without a degree because of a common issue with public speaking.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

Yup, numerous times. I started getting anxious which led to me turning red and sweating like crazy. I usually would get to class early enough to pick a good seat and even before the class started that would happen to me and I would leave. One of the most annoying things for me.


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes! The class was doing a play/skits that I was supposed to act in i'm a horrible actor the first skit i took part in i heard a jerk in class say "She's cool" sarcastically lol hence i didn't want to do it again .. i left said to go to the bathroom i was walking down the hall to leave the back door of the highschool and take off and this man hall monitor or sumthin followed me and asked me what i was doing I was like just going to the bathroom and he followed me so i had to go back to class he followed me back to class I walked in late for the play and my group was upset with me for ruining their skit by not being there and i had no excuse to explain to them it was embarassing i can't remember i probably told them i was feeling sick


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

I have had feelings of walking out on several classes. What stops me now is knowing that avoiding it will only make it worse.


----------



## Brenee (Feb 4, 2012)

I've walked out of a few classes in college when I felt it was wasting my time. The professors can't make you stay so it wasn't a big deal. I've done it in high school too but only when we had a sub lol.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

I've only done it during lecture sized classes. But I'd feel kinda bad if I did that in smaller sized class....that one's a little more obvious.


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

naaa, but I've walked out of classes and lectures at uni because I found them boring and a total waste of my time. :yes


----------



## CoolUnderFire (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow, that's a nightmare for someone with SA.

I would feel butterflies before every class.


----------



## Jay23 (Feb 29, 2012)

I have not done it yet but I nearly did today, I came back from lunch after a nice stroll on the beach by myself (My uni is located next to a beach) I actually was enjoying the stroll so much that I nearly didn't go back. Anyway I did and there were other lecturers there and it i felt really nervous, they were guest speakers and wanted us to do a task...IN GROUPS!!!, I smirked knowing that I would have to work alone on this one. 

The two women were adamant I join a group because these thing are done better in a group, I stood my ground and said no, they let me work myself of course I'm pretty sure the whole lecture theatre heard so as usual I started to blush and go red, I felt all eyes were on me, it was horrible. 

I eventually was told to speak about my idea in front of 70 people in that lecture theatre, I plucked up the courage and done it but not before by face went red, so yeah for about 10 minutes I spoke to 70 people while blushing, of course I got a few folk laughing and snickering but I didnt let it bother me. Actually felt alot better after doing the speech but I dont think I want to work in groups for a while.


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

Yep, start of last year. I was late about 2 minutes and walked in front of the lecturer to get a seat (class of about 200 people with only about one or two spare seats) and he stopped me in front of the whole class, and made me wait at the front until he was finished speaking. I looked up and saw everyone staring at me and just walked out and got the train home. Heard people laughin as I walked out. That was probably the lowest I have ever felt, truly horrific experience.


----------

